# Live edge, 1/4 round and slab wood shelves



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 6, 2011)

My new Passion--------- Wood Working---------- Its great to be able to go out to your own woods. Carefully select a tree you want. Cut it down limb it haul it to your own sawmill. Position on the mill and saw it up to get the most out of it. Peel the logs sand it and build something using its natural beauty So much furniture is pressboard junk with no style at all. Its awesome to work with the wood and design something unique working with the natural grains and shape of the tree. And build something special. Using old world craftsmanship!

I built these shelves last summer. I picked out a big white cedar cut three sides off. Then I cut my shelves out of it leaving the live edge for the outside edge and peeled the bark off. I also made a cedar slab big enough to be the end piece and peeled it. The shelves were too big to go through my 12" planer and there was no way to plane the slab. Since I was in a hurry to get it up I put it together rough cut. 







Between Christmas and New Years. I finally got around to sanding it out and painting it. There has got to be a better way to sand it out than using a palm sander! I spent over three days sanding it out to where I could clear cote it. I used a water base polyurethane satin finish for the first time. I don't think its gives as deep as a finish as oil base but its a lot nicer to work with and no smell or fumes. And I will be using it again.
















But thats not all I got done. While I was cutting cedar for the deck I haven't had time to build yet. I saved some nice shaped slabs that I thought would make good shelves. Then I found a 1/4 round log that I started to cut but couldn't make a 4x4 out of.











The bark was froze to the wood so I had to put it next to the wood stove to thaw it out. The I peeled the bark off using a bark spud and draw knife. The spent a long time sanding it out. But I sure feel it was worth it!











The grain of the slab turned out fantastic! The 1/4 round had some wonderful blue staining and lines in it. And both had bark bores and holes in it that I was able to save and it gave it a lot of character.

Then it was time to put it up. I used some of the 1/4 round to make the shelf end pieces. I free had cut the ends of the shelf with a chainsaw and got a little off but I had just eyeballed it and cut didn't mark it at all.






And shaped a old 2x6 I had laying around for center supports. I was going to change it with logs but think it looks good now.






Now I have both shelves up around the window
















I think it came out very nice with all the knots in the wood showing.











Getting the shelves up and rearranging the bunk house gave me a lot more room. And its nice to have somewhere to put stuff away. Rather than stacking it on the floor and tripping over it and its great to be able to find what you are looking for too!

I still need to make some small closets so I can put my cloths away out of site when I go UP. But I am really satisfied with what I got done so far! Its a lot of work but it beats going out a buying some boxy ill built thing that has no style that will never look good.  Or take some time and built it just the way you want and need!

Billy


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 6, 2011)

nice but sure takes a long time, no?  thanks for an idea...how often do you get to the u.p?


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave

   It does take time. But its a good way to keep busy when it bad outside! I get UP once or twice a month. There is a lot of infrastructure work going on in the Soo so I am going to try to get a job there next spring. If not I may try the new mine up by you. But I would perfer the Soo so I could start building a year round cabin to live in and when the economy come back up sell my house down state. 

Billy


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 6, 2011)

That's sexy as hell.  Good job!  I know a bit about the satisfaction of cutting down a tree and making something out of it.  There's a cost savings and serious pride in the work.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 6, 2011)

Billy very nice work, the christmas lights are a nice touch.



zap


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Adios

  I am very happy with how it turned out. I wasn't sure how I was going to do or what it would look like. I just got started and worked my way through. I learned a lot and know better what to do when I try some more projects.

Thanks Zap

  Actually those are our medium light for the room. There led and don't draw much power which is important as we are running off of batter power. I am looking for some good led rope lights that will be brighter but haven't found any that last for very long.

Billy


----------



## smokinj (Jan 6, 2011)

Love it......Hate peeling. Skip peeling can be very interesting as well.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks really nice Billy. I know that took you lots of time and work but the satisfaction is usually well worth the labor and time.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Jay

  Whats skip peeling?

Thanks Dennis

  It sure is. I already have two people wanting me to build shelves for them. But I have to get some better tools first.

Billy


----------



## smokinj (Jan 7, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> Thanks Jay
> 
> Whats skip peeling?
> 
> ...



Just the way it sounds. You just peel a strip and then skip the next. looks Kinda like a candy cain without the twist.


----------



## ramonbow (Jan 20, 2011)

Everything looks great!  Its fun to make something using just the ideas in your head and materials on hand.  It definitely can be time consuming and challenging trying to figure things out and solve problems.  

How did you fasten the shelf under the window to the wall?  Also how did you fasten the 2x6 pieces to the wall?


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Billy, 

When you go to grab a jug make sure you don't grab the bleach bottle! :lol: 

Gary


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Raymond

  On the lower shelf I used 3 1/2 inch deck screws screwed in at a angle into to the studs. I could have put some in from the bottom but its not going to hold much weight being 6" wide. I did the same on the 2x6's angle drilled 3 1/2" deck screws into the studs. The upper shelf was 9.5 wide if it was wider I would have used a 2x8 for more length on the stud making it stronger.

Hi Gary

  They are both cleaners. But you are right it would not be a good idea to use the external cleaner on the inside. And would taste bad too!!

Billy


----------

